# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  antialising

## masood2004

اگه من بخوام به صورت دستی امکاناتی مثل Antialising  و antisttropic و..... رو فعال کنم حتما باید خودم دستی برم فعال کنم( پیش فرض دست بازی ها است ) .یعنی برم از توی properties دسک تاپ توی Setting  و بعد تنظیمات کارت گرافیک بعد روی اونها کلیک کنم.
این کار رو با برنامه نویسی اگه بخواهیم انجام بدیم چطور میشه؟یعنی من یک برنامه میخوام بنویسم که شامل یک فرم با دو تا دکمه هست . وقتی روی اولی کلیک میکنم اینها ( Antialising  و antisttropic   و )فعال میشه بعد میرم توی بازی بعد که بازی تموم شد میرم سراغ دکمه دوم و اونو کلیک میکنم و تمامی تنظیمات به حالت اول برمیگرده.
نمیدونم کجا دنبالش بگردم؟

----------


## ghabil

کاری رو که میشه تو ویندوز انجام داد میشه APIش رو از توی MSDN پیدا کرد...

----------

